# New CUmberland Hog!



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Fished NC WV Side this evening, was a great day 15 Sauger, 4 Channel Cat, & this 48 lbs Hog! All came on lead spoon jigged off the wall! He was a beast to haul up that wall, thankfully I brought the net!


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Wowee! That' s a fat one alright! The river is really getting active quick. I hope I am able to squeeze away for a few hours. I was thinkin bout trying the backwaters or the dam tomorrow, but that settles that debate. I bet that was a job pulling that up the wall.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes it was! But the big challenge was getting him in the net! These guys went in the freezer, he swims for another day!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish!. They surprise us on lead spoons from time to time. You know what it is once you see the "slime" on your line!! Great fish, all of them.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

ProudPotter said:


> Fished NC WV Side this evening, was a great day 15 Sauger, 4 Channel Cat, & this 48 lbs Hog! All came on lead spoon jigged off the wall! He was a beast to haul up that wall, thankfully I brought the net!


Good job, a little closer to 20lbs but still awesome to catch on a lead spoon! It's been a few years since I hooked a nice cat on a spoon.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm guess you should of been there sly because the scale said 48. I am no little guy just for reference I am 6'5 390


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Slyfly76 said:


> Good job, a little closer to 20lbs but still awesome to catch on a lead spoon! It's been a few years since I hooked a nice cat on a spoon.


Cmon now that's well over 20...my guess would be around 40...48 doesn't sound far fetched at all.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've handled quite a lot of big catfish as I've hand fished for over 20 years and I just referencing a similar fish I caught that weighed just under 50lbs certified by my digital boat scale and my friends bathroom scale I'm about 6 foot on the nose, I've compared the two and there not the same but I could be wrong I wasn't there and if you are 6' 5" the last thing I want is to make you mad.lol


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Were you just jigging right next to the wall above the dam? I was doing real good on the Ohio side when the water was colder but I haven't been doing so hot now


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

hold it a little closer next time.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job ProudPotter. That cats a pig.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Nobody holds a 40+ with a straight arm. Very nice fish. Bet it was a blast, closer to 25 tho....


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think anyone is saying its not a very nice fish and never meant to imply that, and certainly a congratulations is in order but that being said that fish is not 48lbs, it could be thirty because he is a big person but IMO I don't think so, it's like comparing a pic of 5lb bass with one that is 8lbs both great fish but there is an obvious difference if you've seen enough of them. Just my opinion.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

getyourbassingear said:


> hold it a little closer next time.


x2

Makes it hard to tell. Give the scale a quick check and if it's accurate then more power to you. Definitely a hawg regardless!! Put the opposite hand on the stomach and you can make em look even bigger! I do it all the time on smaller fish but for big fish you need to hold em close to the body for a good reference so ppl will believe you more.

How big of a rig were you using since you weren't actually targeting flatheads? That makes it a whole other feat in itself if you caught it on lighter tackle. Great day of fishing!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Fish was caught on my walleye rig. 12 lbs spider wire mono on a med action ugly stick. From the wall of the dam to me that was the big feat getting him in the net was not easy at all and he was fat as can be. For those who don't think he was 48 it was weighed on another mans scale who was fishing there not mine. Regardless of your thoughts it was a nice fish and if you don't like it just meet me at the dam some time and maybe I can show you how I can hold a human off the ground with hand by the mouth! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

here is the spoon I use


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

good to hear some people still relese the big ones


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fish! Thanks for releasing it..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's nice monster cat potter. It cracks me up how everyone wants to jump straight into a pointless debate over the size. Who cares really? You had a fun catch, took a picture, and wanted to share that with the internet. That's what we are here for. 

If you dont have something positive to say or practical to ask, your probably better off shutting up. 

Congrats again. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

bonacci01 said:


> That's nice monster cat potter. It cracks me up how everyone wants to jump straight into a pointless debate over the size. Who cares really? You had a fun catch, took a picture, and wanted to share that with the internet. That's what we are here for.
> 
> If you dont have something positive to say or practical to ask, your probably better off shutting up.
> 
> ...


I wasn't being negative just pointing out that sometimes when you catch a really big fish it's easy to over estimate its size if you don't see them that often, it happens to everyone, when I first pulled this fish up I was sure it would go high 50's or low 60's nope not even 50 once I got it on the scales.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Hit the dam this morning caught over 40 sauger lots of dinks kept 9 and this nice walleye. For you haters I measure them when I get them home before cleaning so I made sure I took a picture just for you idiots!








For the rest of you enjoy again all caught on the spoons!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

ProudPotter said:


> Hit the dam this morning caught over 40 sauger lots of dinks kept 9 and this nice walleye. For you haters I measure them when I get them home before cleaning so I made sure I took a picture just for you idiots!
> View attachment 74750
> 
> 
> ...


Should have measured it on your buddies cooler at the dam then it could been 35 inches!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

I've got a couple buds, one is 6'5" and the other 6'-8" and they can't hold any size fish without dwarfing it in a photo. 

Its really all perspective. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Haters will be haters. I hope our paths cross one day sly then maybe we will see how much you run your chops! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh and don't worry sly I saved your picture in my phone just so I know who you are on my next trip down river I will keep and eye out for you! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

ProudPotter said:


> Oh and don't worry sly I saved your picture in my phone just so I know who you are on my next trip down river I will keep and eye out for you!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Getting a bowl of popcorn. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Bon save me some this wont take long lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

ProudPotter said:


> Haters will be haters. I hope our paths cross one day sly then maybe we will see how much you run your chops!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really your resorting to threats, this just confirms what was already obvious your a moron! Trust me no worries here, except for you going into cardiac arrest!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Slyfly76 said:


> I wasn't being negative just pointing out that sometimes when you catch a really big fish it's easy to over estimate its size if you don't see them that often, it happens to everyone, when I first pulled this fish up I was sure it would go high 50's or low 60's nope not even 50 once I got it on the scales.


Maybe your scales are wrong Sly, maybe your fish is really 70-80 pounds.lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

whodeynati said:


> Maybe your scales are wrong Sly, maybe your fish is really 70-80 pounds.lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah my fish is an 80lbs I like the sound of that, and potter I'm glad you have my photo study the fish in it so you know what the hell your talking about.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Way to hijack a thread sly...no one cares about your fish.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No one needs to bring in their cats they caught for reference. This fish was caught jigging for Saugers & Walleyes and not a giant shad or half a skipjack from a boat or somewhere else. The fact is , it was a great feat to even land it without weedeater line or giant braid or a trotline. ProudPotter, Great fish and kudos for even landing it.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Way to hijack a thread sly...no one cares about your fish.


Well first off shad I believe I have the right to disagree with someone and was only using the pic of my fish as a reference, and I was respectful doing so until I felt like a line was crossed with him calling anyone who disagreed idiots and then thinking that making threats is the right answer. Here's a wake up call shad no one cares what you think.


----------

